# 52 Weeks of Leeloo



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

What a beautiful baby  So happy for your doggie family too. My year old spoo would love a playmate.

pr


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations on your new pup. Leeloo is a doll baby! It is going to be fun watching her color come in.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

So cute!!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Leeloo was born to eat raw, she is crazy about it. When I first started reading about the breed, it seemed a lot of people had trouble getting their puppies to eat. Not with this little girl, I'll have to be very careful she doesn't over eat!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My Goodness! She is so pretty! Love her face in the 1st pic, but adore her enthusiasm in the 2nd! That piece of meat looks huge! LOL! Molly feels the same way about her raw meals.....never leaves one scrap!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What a lucky pup with that giant chunk o meat!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I sent hubby to to buy Leeloo a harness, Pippi's baby stuff was too big and she'd wiggle right out of it. Well, he came back to the car with a KITTEN harness with PINK GLITTER!!! Who is this man??? :in-love: (The pet supply store didn't have anything smaller.) I'll try to get a picture of it.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

11 Weeks old tomorrow, Pippi and Leeloo get along like a house on fire! 

Video of Pippi & Leeloo playing.

Leeloo has only been with us for a week, she's learned how to go up and down the deck stairs and poop in the backyard all by herself!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a cute pair they make!!!! Pippi is so nice to her!


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

What a gorgeous puppy. I am in love and that video is too adorable. I can't wait to see her grow, thank you for sharing.  I also had problems finding a harness that would fit my toys. I purchase them online from GWLittle, but they can be a bit pricey (especially considering Leeloo will be growing), but Amazon has some small harnesses available also if your looking for a good fit.

May I add that the name Leeloo seems so fitting. :laugh:


----------



## Keivus (May 26, 2015)

Awww, i've been following the rescue when they got the mill dogs in! If I didn't live so far away I had been hoping to adopt one (but ended up with my lovely boy from a breeder instead). Glad you gave one a awesome home!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

@hollyollyc: Thank you! I weighed her yesterday and she's only at 3lbs, 8oz. I have a puppy harness from Pippi I'm hoping she'll grow into when the kitten harness gets too small.

Thank you all, for the welcome of our little (and I mean TINY) poo girl!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Keivus said:


> Awww, i've been following the rescue when they got the mill dogs in! If I didn't live so far away I had been hoping to adopt one (but ended up with my lovely boy from a breeder instead). Glad you gave one a awesome home!


Too bad Keivus, I know that yesterday they still had an apricot female available! 

She's reserved in public but at home she's a real spit fire and gives Pippi a run for her money! Pippi is SO gentle with her and when she squeeks, Pippi has to check to make sure she's okay and not hurt! So cute together. <3


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

*Week 12*

Leeloo will be 12 weeks old tomorrow, she is 4lbs and 8" at the shoulder. It seems like Pippi and Leeloo play ALL THE TIME with short naps in between. My husband and I joke that Pippi is hogging the puppy. It's so different from when Pippi was a puppy, we were her playmates, it seemed like she learned a lot faster too and I wonder if it's because Pippi spent more time with us.

Leeloo LOVES people but seems to be terrified of strange dogs. She's okay with the puppies in our puppy class and a pair of Cairn Terriers I walk but if she sees an older, larger dog (bigger than she is), she SCREAMS like she's being murdered! I've never encountered this issue before. I was warned that poodles are drama queens. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Leeloo decided that there was something very interesting in the lawn and decided to investigate. Turn up the volume because the sounds she makes are hilarious!

*Leeloo digs a hole*


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

LOL! My mpoo puppy woke up from napping at Leeloo's squeaks and left the room looking for the culprit, right when my husband walked into the room asking if I was squeaking one of her toys.  Leeloo is so adorable!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

BrooklynBonnie said:


> LOL! My mpoo puppy woke up from napping at Leeloo's squeaks and left the room looking for the culprit, right when my husband walked into the room asking if I was squeaking one of her toys.  Leeloo is so adorable!


That's hilarious! Does your mpoo sound like that as a puppy? Pippi (seen in the background) also perks up whenever I play videos with other dogs barking or squeaking.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

*Week 13*

Leeloo was 13 weeks on Friday, 4lbs 8oz.

She had her first professional grooming today, face feet & sanitary + bath & dry, of course. The groomer said she was really good and I LOVE being able to see her feet!

Thirty seconds after getting home, the bow was lost as she and Pippi started playing. :/

First Grooming 

First Grooming 

First Grooming

She's starting to be more gentle with her pointy little needle teeth and the potty training is getting better, she only had 1 accident on the weekend and one this morning.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

It's being able to see beautiful faces like Leeloo's that makes me like shaved faces on poodles so much. Very sweet.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Hubby took this photo last Friday. <3

Leeloo 13 weeks


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It's official I think LeeLoo is stinkin' cute


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks MiniPoo & Twyla! 

We finished puppy class tonight. We weren't perfect but in our defence, I've been crazy busy over the past four weeks and Pippi has been hogging her! I have to start taking her on walks, just the two of us. 

She's growing out of her fear of other dogs too, she went up to all the dogs in class, quite boldly at times!

I'd like to take the next class but it's over $200.00 :/


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh LeeLoo! You are just Scrumptious!!!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That is a gorgeous picture your husband took of little Miss Fabulous. Black Poodles are so hard to capture. Love her!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, she is so sweet!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you so much MollyMuiMa, Mfmst and zooeysmom! 

We visited my parents in Quebec on the weekend and I think my Mom was smitten too.  Our groomer is very excited about growing out the top knot and grooming her as she doesn't have very many clients who like fancy cuts on their poos. She used to have a toy when she was a kid.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Omg, that face!! ?


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

*Week 14*

Leeloo will be 14 weeks tomorrow. Either she had a growth spurt, my scales are wrong or I'm feeding her too much but she now weighs 5lbs 5oz! I'm feeding her 4oz raw/day. She just gets more beautiful each day (IMHO). :love2:

Leeloo @ 14 weeks 

Leeloo @ 14 weeks


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I agree she is getting prettier by the day. 

oh small dogs are hard to weigh at least mine are too squirmy, and unless its a baby scale they can be wildly off. Pia weighed in at 7 1/2 lbs at home, 3.5 lbs on the big dog scale at the vet and 6 lbs 14.5 oz on the baby scale at the vet.

So it doesn't matter LeeLoo is stinkin' cute no matter her size


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

*Week 15*

At 15 weeks, Leeloo is 5lbs 9oz, 8.5" tall and fine boned.

Potty training continues to be a struggle. She's outside with us most of the time and the door to the backyard is open. She gets copious treats and praise when she pees and poos outside and silence when mistakes are made inside but it seems she still just doesn't get it. She'll be outside for 4 hours then come in and pee???

I introduce her to as many strange dogs as possible, she still shies away from them but will bravely go nose-to-nose without screaming, all our encounters have been positive.

I don't have any photos this week but I do have another video of Pippi and Leeloo playing.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, they're so cute playing together 

I would interrupt her peeing or pooping in the house with a sound (I use something like "AH AH") and carry her right outside. I did this with Maizie when she pooped on Fiona's bed (LOL) and she knew she was doing something I didn't approve of. And yes, lots of praise/treat when she does it outside. I think it was Dakota's mom in the housebreaking thread who said that dogs must learn not only where to go potty, but where to NOT go potty.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Forgot to add in the last update, that Leeloo has graduated from a kitten harness to a proper DOG harness!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Leeloo and Pippi playing is extactly the same way that Beatrice and Pia play. Stinkin' cute and a bit noisy.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

@twyla, nice to know, thank you! Sometimes I think Pippi gets too wound up.

@zooeysmom: I tired doing that when we first got Leeloo but then she started hiding and going to the bathroom in corners, which I've read can happen, and did!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you may want to try tethering her to you so she can't sneak off and you can catch her in time to take her out. works for some dogs.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

patk said:


> you may want to try tethering her to you so she can't sneak off and you can catch her in time to take her out. works for some dogs.


Easier said than done, have you seen my video of Pippi and Leeloo playing??


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Leeloo is beautiful! My Lola is right behind her at 14weeks 3.8 lbs today... I see you have been using a kitty harness... I think I'll try that because the Xs dog harness is still a little big! I'm learning day by day!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Leeloo is so pretty - I can't wait to see her in a Conti!
I don't know if it is accurate for minis as toys, but the formula that has always worked perfectly for my girls is double the weight at 16 weeks, maybe plus half a pound depending upon the build.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Our little girl will be 16 weeks tomorrow, 4 months!!!

Leeloo & me at the groomers because Grandma & Grandpa are coming for a visit. Her fur is so soft, thick and fluffy! It's now several hours post groom and remarkably, her bow is still in!

She's a very funny girl, loves to sleep on my head or beside my head at night, she and Pippi are joined at the hip and completely bonded. Cookie is finally warming up to her. She's my little princess because I'm such a tomboy but in truth, she's a little tomboy too. 

Day 2 and NO mistakes in the house, YIPEEE!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tabatha said:


> Our little girl will be 16 weeks tomorrow, 4 months!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a beautiful photo of the two of you!
Congrats on two days with no accidents - you deserve a treat for being such a good Mommy!


----------



## macxh (Sep 9, 2013)

What a beautiful Poodle! You must be so proud


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Leeloo is a cute little fluff ball


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Tabatha said:


> Forgot to add in the last update, that Leeloo has graduated from a kitten harness to a proper DOG harness!


She's such a beautiful girl her coat so full and glossy what are you feeding her and bathing her in?


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words. I am very proud of Leeloo (as well as Pippi & Cookie). 

MaceeChocKisses: I feed Leeloo organic raw food (chicken, beef, duck, rabbit, llama, offal & tripe) mixed with WellyTails Puppy Smart Start, AquaVeggies and Fortified Wild Ocean Fish Oil Omega-3 Blend. I've run out of the fish oil so I'm going to switch to coconut oil shortly and maybe add chia seeds.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

*Week 18*

I can't weigh Leeloo anymore, our kitchen scale doesn't take anything over 6lbs. She's still very dainty and with Pippi's guidance, much gentler with her mouth!  She's still so tiny that her tongue can go up your nose if you're not careful.

Today Leeloo met Lucy who is a Peeapoo (ToyPoo/Pekingese), one of the dogs I walk. Lucy will be spending the weekend with us and I wanted them to meet before coming to stay with us. Well, after the initial sniffing, they sprang into action and played like mad! 

Video 1

Video 2


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She is simply gorgeous!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you Tiny Poodles, I think so too but it's nice to have confirmation from an outside source.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Yes she IS very, very, pretty! Love how shiny and healthy her coat looks!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

She is so gorgeous!! I love that pretty little tongue!!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

*Week 19*

At 19 weeks, Leeloo is approximately 7.5lbs and about 11" at the withers.

Leeloo is a riot! She attacks us with ferocious kisses and if we laugh or squeal, she'll continue to enthusiastically lick our faces, nibble our ears and hair, leaping from my husband to me and back repeatedly.

She just started jumping up on the sofa this week but not yet 100% successful. Her top knot is flopping over giving her a flat top look, almost time for little bows and baby berets. I plan on giving her a bath this weekend and maybe even a clip!! (It would be my first ever!)

One of my clients has a pair of Cairn Terriers which Pippi has grown up with and now Leeloo. This past weekend I house sat for her and brought Pippi & Leeloo with me. Penny, the female Cairn, has been fascinated by Leeloo from day one.

Click on the picture below to watch a short video of Leeloo and Penny playing.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

How cute they are together! Made me smile as I love Terriers too.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Adorable... Leeloo and Penny!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Gorgeous. I love cairns, such awesome little dudes.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

*Week 20!*

I can't believe Leeloo is 5 months old! She is 90% potty trained, if the door to the back yard is closed, she will piddle on the floor but if open, outside 100% of the time. She can also now jump up on the big sofa with ease, finally!

She is a thousand times better with strange dogs, she doesn't scream like she's being tortured anymore. In fact, she played with a mastiff mix, there are very few dogs who can keep up with her, she is fast!

I gave Leeloo a bath last weekend, something I haven't done yet. She's been to the groomer twice and was bathed at Standard Poodle Rescue but it was my first time with her. We have a touch faucet which proved tricky because if her body touched the tap, the water would turn on. I tried to shave her face and feet and was moderately successful, I need a lot more practice, Sue Zecco makes it look so easy!  Her tk is too short to band but too long to stand up, it just falls flat, usually with a centre part looking like Mugatu's Poodle.

Video: Leeloo gets a bath


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Pretty and smart girl Leeloo!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Photo taken a few moments ago...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She is just the cutest little thing!!!! I loved the Cairn video! I had 2 Cairns and that video made me really miss them!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, what a doll. She looks so sweet and elegant and silky  Penny is precious as well.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I really am in love with your beautiful wee Leeloo! Having owned a black dog myself, I know the challenges to get good photos, and you have great ones in droves! It's so fun watching all these puppies grow up-I can hardly keep up with all the posts.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone, Leeloo is a lot of fun, she's a real character! 

Typically, whatever Pippi has, Leeloo wants, usually a chew of some sort. Leeloo will search around, find something comparable and present it to Pippi by dropping it in front of her. When Pippi stops to sniff the new object, Leeloo will grab whatever Pippi had and take off! She's a cheeky monkey!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

*Week 21*

I can't believe I got a photo of all three together in one shot!










(L to R: Pippi, Cookie & Leeloo)


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

*Week 24: 6 Months!*

Happy 6th Month Birthday Leeloo! At 8lbs, 5oz, she's a tall skinny girl.

Time flies and puppyhood is fleeting. She is maturing every day and I see it most when we meet puppies younger than Leeloo. Today she had a play date with a 4 month old Shih-Poo who is absolutely wild!

Leeloo has lost her upper right K-9 and lower right. I'm afraid her teeth are misaligned. A few weeks back I gave her a modified, very simple Continental clip and the abundance of white hairs on her back surprised me!

I am definitely HER person -- when I'm around the house but on the other side of the fence, she goes a little bonkers squeaking in protest. But she's good in the house, no separation anxiety when I go out to walk dogs, no peeing in the house (finally!) or inappropriate chewing. 

Click on this first image to see the video.

Leeloo & Friend Video


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy 6 month Birthday Lee Loo


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Cutie! I really enjoyed seeing the picture of your crew. They look so happy as all dogs should


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

HAPPY 6th month Pretty Girl :smile:


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

*Week 27*

At 27 weeks, Leeloo is 12" and approximately 8.5 - 9lbs.

Thank you all for your kind 6 month birthday wishes. This Friday she'll be 7 months old, time flies, doesn't it?!

I love Leeloo, she's a fun little girl, just the right size to pick up if need be. This girl loves to run, she has such a blast running free in the park and she's excellent with her recall and never strays far. My Mom & sister were visiting from Quebec last weekend, we went for a walk down by the lake and on a secluded shore, let the girls go. My sister remarked at how they stick close to me, so proud of my girls!

Another thing my girls like to do is jump on big rocks. There's a conservation area near us where we go to walk them from time to time, the road is lined with big boulders. Saturday when I was getting my hair cut, hubby took them for a walk and sent me this video. 

Leeloo & Pippi Rock Jumping


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

that is too cute,
Leeloo is a beauty


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

"C'mon ya little mountain goats." Having so. much. fun!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

OMGoodness! LOVE this video!

Tiny Poodles, Tabatha, and Lily CD RE need to each bring a black Poodle and we will be so amazed watching Timi, Leeloo, and Lily bounding around together! They are like stepping stones!! Leeloo's tail carriage looks a good deal like Timi's to me.

Oh gosh, can you three please get together and have a T-M-S-Poo party so PF can enjoy your three black girls who look a great deal like one another? Pretty please, just for us? They can all jump up and down on these stones in turn. You know you want to ! Film at 11!

Leeloo and Pippi being mountain goats together, so cute! Utterly charming.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

*Week 29*

Leeloo was 29 weeks on the 16th of October. Hubby took this photo today and I thought it really showed off Pippi's profile.


----------

